# House Training a 7 week old Yorkie



## archeroldie (Nov 19, 2014)

We've had our 7 week old male Yorkie puppy for a week now and are at a loss as to how to get him to pee and poop on his puppy pad. Every time he looks like he's going to go we move him on to the pad but nothing he moves off we put him back and say 'pee'. This goes on for about 10 minutes then we give up. 5 mins later we find a patch on the carpet so we take him to it let him smell it and put him on the pad. All this has no effect. 

We can't take him outside yet as he hasn't had his injections but is due to get them in a couple of days so then we can get him outside. 

Ive heard that regular (30 mins) trips to outside to catch him peeing then praise him seem to work. Does this work on Yorkies ?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

If you have an enclosed garden then you can take him out now. There's no reason you can't encourage him to use the garden if you have one as there's no risk of catching anything if there are no other unvaccinated dogs using it.

Secondly ditch the puppy pads, they only encourage dogs to pee inside, making it harder to train them to go outside.

All puppies can be toilet trained, breed is no limiting factor. As you already know, take him out every 30 mins and praise praise praise when he goes, then put a word to it so you can train him to eliminate on command. There will be accidents but you just need to persevere.

Does he whine to go to the toilet at night? If so set your alarm for just before the usual time he needs to go, take him out so he can toilet, then put him back to bed. Over time you can make the night-time toilet break later and later until he can hold it in. Such a young pup only has a small bladder remember, so regular and consistent training is best. 

Also don't make him smell the pee, rubbing his nose in it doesn't serve any purpose other than confusing him, and possibly making him anxious about peeing, making accidents more likely. Ignore any mess, put him outside to pee, then clean it up with a _biological_ cleaner. It has to be biological as this removes the traces of pee/poo that he can smell, which just encourages him to toilet in the same spot.

It can take time, but he will get it, honestly. It can take months but he will get it


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a Maltese cross who I got at 7 weeks and is now 7 years old.

Do you have your own garden? 
Are you Crate Training?

This is what I did - took puppy outside every hour PLUS every time they woke, finished eating, drinking, playing or showed any signs of needing to go (circling, sniffing)
I took her out on the lead, no fuss - waited for her to 'go' said go pee as she did then rewarded with a treat, fuss and run about
If after 10 minutes she hadn't gone I popped her into her crate for 1 minute then repeated the above
Kept repeating as needed until pup 'goes' 
My girl quickly learned that nothing fun happened until she 'went'

Personally I didn't use pads

If you have to use a communal area which other dogs frequent then do the same as above only using pads

At night she slept in her crate next to my bed and I did the same as above but only if she woke herself.

Also on another note socialisation is really important - you can take pup out and about in your arms to get used to the sights and sounds of the world. And if you know any puppy friendly fully vaccinated dogs you can mix with them in your or their gardens.
This is an amazing resource - Puppy Plan - New Owner


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

This is a big reason not to bring home a six week old puppy. Removing them from the litter so soon brings on big problems, such as inability to housebreak. I hope he has a doggie friend to help him out. He needs an aunt or uncle dog to help socialize him to proper doggie manners and help him feel a little more secure. Poor fella.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LaceWing said:


> This is a big reason not to bring home a six week old puppy. Removing them from the litter so soon brings on big problems, such as inability to housebreak. I hope he has a doggie friend to help him out. He needs an aunt or uncle dog to help socialize him to proper doggie manners and help him feel a little more secure. Poor fella.


Can you explain how removing a pup a 6 weeks means you are unable to "housebreak" them? I, and I sure many others have managed it?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Meezey said:


> Can you explain how removing a pup a 6 weeks means you are unable to "housebreak" them? I, and I sure many others have managed it?


including all the Guide dogs that are trained 
The role of a puppy walker to help dog training and socialisation

"Puppy walkers play a vital role in the early socialisation and education of guide dogs. *At about six weeks of age, puppies start their early training*, remaining with you until they are around one year old, at which point they are transferred to a training centre to begin their specialised training."


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

Can you explain to me why it&#8217;s a good idea to take a six week old puppy?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I don't think that removing the puppy at six weeks prehibits the housebreak training but imo it certainly puts a lot of pressure on the little ones ...especially if they *are* little ones. There are many reasons why 8 weeks is the optimum age for pups leaving home and physical readiness is one of them. In this case, the ability to hold your wee.That doesn't mean that you can't house train ...just expect accidents! (It's why babies wear nappies!)

Now my Lab pups are usually (pretty much) house trained (to go outdoors) at 7 weeks (although I don't send them home until they are 8 weeks) whilst the Cavalier pups never are! So I can understand why Guide Dogs may home Labradors from 6 weeks onwards as most puppy walkers are experienced in early training...though I would still prefer to see pups in a good litter environment until they are 8 weeks.

OP in regard to your question, follow the excellent suggestions by Fleur and Sarah H and your little pup will slowly learn what you are expecting. How quick they pick it up may depend on early (litter) training (whether the pups were encouraged to use a specific area to wee and poo on/taken outside or allowed to go anywhere). Good Luck ...all puppies get there ...just be patient.

J


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LaceWing said:


> Can you explain to me why it's a good idea to take a six week old puppy?


I never said it was?I personally would not take a puppy that young now but I had a pup from 5 weeks previously when I had no other option, neither would I advise anyone too, but it is also utter tosh to say part of the problem with it is an inability to house break them. So would be interested to hear why you think you can't house train them?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

archeroldie said:


> We've had our 7 week old male Yorkie puppy for a week now and are at a loss as to how to get him to pee and poop on his puppy pad. Every time he looks like he's going to go we move him on to the pad but nothing he moves off we put him back and say 'pee'. *This goes on for about 10 minutes then we give up*. 5 mins later we find a patch on the carpet so we take him to it let him smell it and put him on the pad. All this has no effect.
> 
> We can't take him outside yet as he hasn't had his injections but is due to get them in a couple of days so then we can get him outside.
> 
> Ive heard that regular (30 mins) trips to outside to catch him peeing then praise him seem to work. Does this work on Yorkies ?


You will never teach your puppy anything if you get fed up after 10 minutes and give up, then punish him for your lack of effort. 

Busters Dog Walking Services - House Training your Dog or Puppy


----------

